# flash plugin for firefox



## nedry (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello, I am trying to use the bbc.co.uk/news website and view the video feed on www/firefox. www/firefox  says it needs flashplayer plugin is this available and if so where can I get it and how do I install it on FreeBSD 11?
thanks
nedry


----------



## yukiteruamano (Nov 9, 2016)

One second in Google Search and...this link appear.


----------



## Oko (Nov 9, 2016)

nedry said:


> hello i am trying to use the bbc.co.uk/news website and view the video feed on firefox. firefox  says it needs flashplayer plugin is this available and if so where can i get it and how do i install it oni freebsd 11?
> thanks
> nedry


There is no Flash player for any BSDs. There has never being a Flash player for any BSDs even before Flash died. There was a client for BBC video podcast  IIRC but I don't get my news from them so I you have to check yourself.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2016)

Oko said:


> There is no Flash player for any BSDs. There has being never a Flash player for any BSDs even before Flash died.


Strictly speaking not a BSD version but it does work: www/linux-c6-flashplugin11.

Note however that recent browsers will refuse to play Flash even if you install the plugin. And to be honest, it should have died years ago.

http://gizmodo.com/firefox-now-blocks-flash-by-default-1717664482


----------



## nedry (Nov 10, 2016)

Is it worth installing? Do I just do a `make install`as usual and then start firefox?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2016)

Follow the instructions yukiteruamano posted, they should still be valid.


----------



## morbit (Feb 17, 2017)

If your installation is stripped, you'll need 
	
	



```
COMPAT_FREEBSD32
```
 compiled in kernel, and linux.ko, linux64.ko, linux_common.ko, linprocfs.ko kernel modules available. There is no need to set version in sysctl.conf, as it's a default.

Current Flash plugin (24.0.0.221) is at www/linux-flashplayer in ports tree and it works with www/firefox. While I had no use for it for close to ten years already, you never know... And today is that day I'm glad it's working.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 18, 2017)

nedry said:


> Is it worth installing?



I think not. The BBC, being a publicly funded institution, should not be using Flash in my opinion. To me it is only right to not accept it. When I encounter content which requires Flash I just assume they do not want to communicate to me.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 18, 2017)

I find it just so bizarre that BBC still uses Flash.


----------



## morbit (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree with both. I personally need it for a proprietary course materials. It shouldn't be needed to browse the web at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 18, 2017)

morbit said:


> I agree with both. I personally need it for a proprietary course materials.



I'd question the legitimacy of anything written by somebody who uses Flash in that situation. Teachers are supposed to be educated. Yes, when I see something like that I'm likely to go ballistic. lol


----------



## morbit (Feb 18, 2017)

The hint here is 'proprietary'. There are some areas where neither teachers nor you have influence on how materials are presented. I'm writing to just say that in case somebody have found themselves in similar scenario, as of now- that plugin works. Which I really appreciate.


----------



## macondo (Feb 18, 2017)

This ain't  gonna be "apt-get install flash-plugin" Get that clear in your mind.

From Firefox, go to Tools > Add-ons, in the search space, type: HTML5, from the following list choose the html5 you want; I chose:  YouTube ALL HTML5. Reboot or shut down FF, and restart it. Try it, see if it works for you.


----------



## morbit (Feb 19, 2017)

YouTube uses HTML5 for videos by default for quite some time already. I'm not sure I follow you with all this 'apt-get' talk here...


----------



## macondo (Feb 19, 2017)

morbit:
I was just trying to convey the idea that is not going to be easy as in Linux, he will have to jump thru hoops otherwise, therefore, installing the extension html5 will solve the problem in most cases.

As for HTML5 by default in youtube, it hasn't been the case with me, without installing the HTML5 extension, youtube videos and other movies DO NOT  work for me. As Oko said, flash does not work in the BSDs.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 19, 2017)

macondo YouTube streams HTML5 by default for two years now but only those that have been converted from Flash. If you still have issues, check out this page.


----------



## morbit (Feb 19, 2017)

...and as I've said before, in case somebody needs Flash plugin anyway, in my opinion currently it's working better than ever. It's at the universal latest version, works with 11-STABLE amd64, you do not need to have Linux web browser around thanks to www/nspluginwrapper, and it works as good with default c6 linux_base as with the latest c7 one. Yes, most don't need it, but well, it's there.


----------

